# iWallet



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.iwalletusa.com/iWallet.aspx

Interesting if you're 10-15ft away fromt he iWallet or cellphone via Bluetooth a loud alarm will sound so as to ermind you of the wallet being left or if something is takingi t or if you're being pick pocketed.

Don't leave home without it  and this so if you're being pick pocketed it you can thump the romp who's taken your wallet. 

Tho the price is an ouch!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Theres something similar to this, but it's a wristband instead. I'd prefer a nice wallet like that, but not for that price. I couldn't wear something on my wrist either. Toys for the rich I suppose. 

If you have enough money to afford that thing, you probably have enough money in your wallet to have it be worth buying!


----------



## sinner (Sep 25, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Theres something similar to this, but it's a wristband instead. I'd prefer a nice wallet like that, but not for that price. I couldn't wear something on my wrist either. Toys for the rich I suppose.
> 
> If you have enough money to afford that thing, you probably have enough money in your wallet to have it be worth buying!


elastic bands on wallets while travelling are the ultimate solution to pickpockets..

cheap and so effective they feel and dont bother.


----------

